# Warhammer Quest 40K



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

I created some rules for Warhammer Quest 40K back in Firebase issue #3.

I've started playing it with some friends and we're having a real blast.

I was wondering if the RPG/40K community would be interested in having a website dedicated to it with character sheets, adventures, resources, etc?

Or is dungeon crawling best left to fantasy?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

That sounds like an awesome idea. Obviously you have the means to advertise and expose it to thousands of people. I can't see it being anything other than a massive success.

Do you have pdf tiles and floors to print out?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Its something I was always hoping for back in my Quest playing days. More as a solid boardgame if I'm honest I never did the roleplay bit, (got actaul RPG's for that) but treated it as a really advanced Heroquest style game. So an equivilent of a modern Space Crusade would interest me greatly.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

oooooooooooooooooooh, this sounds like fun, if you get anything on the net let us know, id love to play and im sure myfriends would join with me to crawl through dungeons again.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> That sounds like an awesome idea. Obviously you have the means to advertise and expose it to thousands of people. I can't see it being anything other than a massive success.
> 
> Do you have pdf tiles and floors to print out?


Nope, but I'm sure I can pilfer some space hulk/space crusade tiles from somewhere. :mrgreen:

How would I expose it to thousands of people?
Ok, the basic rules were in Firebase issue #3, but no one seemed to show a huge interest at the time, hence why I'm posting here to guage interest.

Jezlad, would you run some of this at the Essex Warhounds club then?


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, downloading issue 3 of Firebase here: www.warseer.com/firebasemag would be a good start (scroll down to find issue 3).

The article is called "A little less conversation, a little more action" and has all the basic rules, plus 4 characters to roll with.

PM me if you want to join in with the project.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I cant download firebase here, anyway you coud give me a brief overview?


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Basically it took the mechanics of Warhammer Quest and applied them to 40K.

It also included 4 example characters, mimicking the stereotypical Barbarian, Dwarf, Elf and Wizard dungeon crawlers with rough 40K equivalents. 

Although there was a lot more shooting that melee, it opened up more possibilities from fighting zombies and cultists in confined spaces (we used the space hulk and space crusade board sections) to running around in an open parking lot, being chased by a Chaos Defiler!

While it was mostly a fun dungeon crawl, other challenges (like the defiler) inspired team work. Especially when players weren't rewarded with gold for killing things, didn't have the option to pay gold to level up and were given a pretty well rounded character to start with. Any bonuses, item crates or characteristic/skill boosts were decided by the GM. This cut out a lot of the stuff that used to bog down Warhammer Quest and kept everyone focussed on action and achieving missions together as a team.

As I say, I think it could be great fun for a lot of people. But I need to know that there is interest for this kind of thing (beyond Dark Heresy RPG) to make it worth spending a great deal of time on.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

So something akin to say D&D or Necromunda?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd be happy to help out with this.

Would creating a stand alone PDF file be an option? I'll help expose it for you by any means at my disposal.

Once you have a download area sites like TGN and BoLS might announce it. Plus theres always the Vassal Engine. We could take the 40k file and change it slightly with new floor tiles etc. I'm sure Dezartfox would be interested in this possibility.

That way people would be able to playtest the game online for faster feedback.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

pchandler43 said:


> So something akin to say D&D or Necromunda?


I take it you never played Warhammer Quest?
That's ok, it's quite an old game.
Imagine D&D meets Necromunda, but with all the complicated and boring bits cut out.

There is only action and adventure!



Jezlad said:


> I'd be happy to help out with this.
> 
> Would creating a stand alone PDF file be an option? I'll help expose it for you by any means at my disposal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support Jezlad, it's much appreciated.

I dunno how Vassal could run it. There would be so many rooms, locations and bad guys. It would be monstrous.

Of course, I could always chat to Dezert fox about a quick mission to get people hooked, then link through to the Warhammer Quest 40K site, which would link to Vassal in return.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

This sounds pretty cool. I can't hit warseer here at the moment so I will check it out when I get home.


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

looks so cool :biggrin:this is an idea that needs a lot of work to create a viable game tho.I don't mean to slag the idea i just mean the idea is good are you planning to put in a exp system money/treasure also more classes would be cool Sorry cant offer more construtive ideas very tired will post again 2morrow when my brain is working:wacko:


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

fatboy955 said:


> looks so cool :biggrin:this is an idea that needs a lot of work to create a viable game tho.I don't mean to slag the idea i just mean the idea is good are you planning to put in a exp system money/treasure also more classes would be cool Sorry cant offer more construtive ideas very tired will post again 2morrow when my brain is working:wacko:


Rules System -done!
EXP -done
Money - done
Shop - wip
Weapons - mostly done
Classes - 4 done, the rest are wip (but lots of weapon options)
I plan to do 10 character types in all with a variety of weapon options. If you want anything more than that, you make it yourself, or it should be an NPC.

My biggest concern is if GW comes down on my like a ton of bricks for releasing a free games system based in their universe that combines the best parts of Warhammer Quest and Necromunda to make Dark Heresy look a shambles. (Yes, I have played Dark Heresy)









Taken from Firebase issue #3


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Coolio. I'm'a going to be checking out that link right about now.

Damm my crappy computer.
Link: Failed horibly.
When I can I will check this out. Then I will help you out however posible.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

PM me your email and I'll send it to you.

PM sent to Jezlad.
I'm starting to plan the site structure for all this stuff. It's gonna be good


----------

